# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Snowbird Mountain Lodge

## MIke R

What a great week!...the weather was beyond belief good...70's and sunny in the day....30's and clear starlit nights.....checked out of Snowbird this afternoon...chilling at friends house on Lake Santeelah down the road from the lodge today watching football, BBQing, and drinking beer on the lake.... we fly out tomorrow

here's some pics


*Snowbird Lodge*

As good as it gets as far as Mountain Lodges go....tucked away....private...great food ( great local trout, duck and pork on the menu ).....nice feature is if you tell them you are hiking the next day you tell them what you want for lunch and they make it, wrap it up, and put it into a thermal backpack for you and hang it on your door..and the best part???..no TV...no Phones...very weak cell signal and no wifi!!!!!

*Main Lodge*

 

 

*
Our Cabin....*


Perfect....indoor and outdoor Hot Tubs...two person shower which is also a steam room  }:|  }:| ..wet bar....fireplace...deck facing west for sunsets..


 


 





 

*
What did we do???...*.*..hike....hike...and hike some more...some boating...some motorcycling....*

*some sights*


Biggest Maple Trees I have ever seen...300+ years old

 

 


 


 


*The Mountain Ash were in full color*

 

*A Splash of Color*

 

 

*Bald River Falls* 


 


We came upon this view when we hit a meadow full of wild strawberries, at the highest point in the area at 5400 feet....this is why the Smokies are called the Smokies..all the folds between the mountains cut out by rivers create a sometime all day smokey fog


 

 


*Sunrise*

We heard about a hike which ended on a knoll which faced east and was an outstanding vantage point to see sunrise...so up we got and out we went in the predawn hour, and it was well worth it. Especially when I sang "Here Comes the Sun" to my bride...LOL

 

After checking out we headed down the road to our friends lake house and took in a boat ride

 

 

 


DaVinci once said "A Day Well Spent Leads to Happy Sleep"

well said.....it describes our extraordinary week in the mountains of Carolina

----------


## amyb

Carolina-you guys did great. Thanks for taking the time to post. So cool to hitch along on all the posters' trips to places I never get to see myself. Safe travels Mike and Wendi.


Yes, I did notice the huge library at the Lodge!

----------


## andynap

Excellent mon ami. Nice place.  WE could do that very easily. Eagles are whipping Atlanta- who would have thought.

----------


## rivertrash

I envy you, my friend.  What a great lodge and even greater scenery.  I'm glad for you and your bride!

----------


## GramChop

sounds like an awesome trip!  great photographs, too!  keep enjoying your trip ...and each other!!!

----------


## Dennis

Double WOW.

Really stunning photos and a beautiful lodge.

Glad you had fun.

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I heard "Carolina In the Pines" while looking at your photos. (In my head, anyway.) Our Carolina experiences are driving through on 95 en route to Florida at 3 am. The scenery and accomodations are different. You won. Happy anniversary.

----------


## Petri

Beautiful!

----------


## tim

Fantastic!

----------


## charlieh

Snowbird is a fabulous place.  We stayed there with our wine group some 20 years ago and in the same area with our kids.

Joyce Kilmer is an unreal forest.

----------


## MIke R

> Joyce Kilmer is an unreal forest.



it sure is!..what a great hike that was

----------

